# 410 Judge



## skyhooks (Mar 5, 2007)

What is the best 410 ammo for the judge?


----------



## J-Man (Jul 19, 2007)

I picked up one of these about a month ago. Preference I guess. I think the #4 shot puts out a nice spread. Backed up with some 45 long colts is an awesome home or automobile defense weapon.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This has to be one of the best selfdefence guns out there. It's for close quarters only so it works best in the car and home. Just saw this on Downrange TV.

http://www.downrange.tv/

They suggest going with the first two loads in #4 then a silver tip Long Colt then another #4 then one more silver tip. They also suggested using slugs but did not put any in the load configuration.

This is one of the most fun guns to take to a range and it does depend on how your range is set up. At the range I use we have to bring our own cardboard to use as a back stop. They don't like using theirs and don't blame them. They don't last long with shotguns of The Judge.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

*I'm confuse to many models*

I went to a gun show last weekend on a mission to buy a Taurus. I was at a gun store a few days earlier and held a 24\7 and another smaller pistol that I liked. The night before I went to their web-site to find pages and pages of different semi-autos. I gave up and figured I will see what I want at the show. I never saw so many different types of guns from just one company. I gave up when I found a PX storm cheap.

The next show is this weekend and I'll give it another try. I want to get one and shoot it like crazy to see how it holds up. I've been hearing a lot of people say that Taurus is a very good gun that they have no problem depending on one for their life. If the rest are made like my Judge I will buy a lot more Taurus.

S&W screwed me on a 1100 hundred dollar xvr 460 paper weight. I will never own another S&W.


----------



## skyhooks (Mar 5, 2007)

*Redeux*

Just a comment I am very pleased with my Judge. I would lke to buy another one for house and auto. However, I am waiting for the 3". I called Taurus and they said "by the end of the year". Well, I guess i must wait.


----------

